# Chuck Gauss Seminar



## Brian Johns (Aug 10, 2004)

Folks,

Chuck Gauss will be teaching a Modern Arnis seminar in Columbus, Indiana on August 28, 2004 and his seminars are always fun and informative. For more information, go the "Events" section of the IMAF website (www.modernarnis.net). 

Take care,
Brian Johns
Columbus, Ohio


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 10, 2004)

WhoopAss said:
			
		

> Folks,
> 
> Chuck Gauss will be teaching a Modern Arnis seminar in Columbus, Indiana on August 28, 2004 and his seminars are always fun and informative. For more information, go the "Events" section of the IMAF website (www.modernarnis.net).
> 
> ...



I always liked Chuck and enjoyed his company.

If you have the time I would stop by and check him out. Friendly and Knowledgeable. :asian:


----------



## Mao (Aug 10, 2004)

Whoopass and a crew of us will be attending Chucks seminar on Saturday. He is also having one on Sunday in Ft. Wayne. I think we'll go and whoop some..........well you get the idea.........
Dan McConnell
Modern Arnis of Ohio
modernarnisofohio.com


----------



## Brian Johns (Aug 10, 2004)

Mao is right. Chuck has just lined up another seminar on the 29th at Dugan Hoffman's place in Fort Wayne. So two straight days of seminars......should be a lot of fun !! artyon: 

Take care,
Brian


----------



## Cruentus (Aug 10, 2004)

Good...I hope all is well down there, and that the event turns out well!  :ultracool 

Tell Master Chuck I say "Hi!"   artyon:


----------



## Dan Anderson (Aug 11, 2004)

Hey Brian,

Give Chuck a Hello from me.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Seigi (Aug 22, 2004)

I'll see you there !!!
 :whip:


----------



## Guro Harold (Aug 22, 2004)

Seigi said:
			
		

> I'll see you there !!!
> :whip:


Alright, Seigi's back!!!


----------



## Brian Johns (Aug 22, 2004)

Dan Anderson said:
			
		

> Hey Brian,
> 
> Give Chuck a Hello from me.
> 
> ...




Dan,

I will do that !  Things are starting to happen here in the Midwest and some news will be forthcoming. I'll let MAO handle that.

Take care,
Brian


----------



## Brian Johns (Aug 22, 2004)

Seigi said:
			
		

> I'll see you there !!!
> :whip:



So you're going to be at Chuck's seminar in Columbus, IN  ?

By the way folks, it's at Columbus, Indiana......NOT Columbus, Ohio  

Take care,
Brian


----------



## Mao (Aug 22, 2004)

Although,
 Chuck WILL be in Ohio at Modern Arnis of Ohio on Oct. 30th. I'll post all the info in the next day or two. I'll also have flyers in Indy..
MAO


----------



## Brian Johns (Aug 22, 2004)

Yep, having Chuck Gauss down here Columbus, OHIO   is gonna be a lot of fun and we'll be training like madmen.....as it's the day before Halloween !!

Take care,
Brian


----------



## Seigi (Aug 22, 2004)

Thanks for the welcome back.

Yes, i will be in Indiana & now i may be in Columbus?

See you soon.

Peace :whip:


----------



## HenchmanNoNameTag (Sep 21, 2004)

Avid [armed] modern arnis practitioners and Halloween......this ought to be good!

- The Henchman


----------



## Mao (Sep 21, 2004)

Hello All,
  On October 30, 2004 from 12-4 p.m., Modern Arnis of Ohio will host a seminar with Tapi Tapi master Chuck Gauss. Guro Chuck is one of seven given the title Master of Tapi Tapi by the founder Remy A. Presas, and has a thorough knowledge of Modern Arnis as it was taught to him by the late Grandmaster. Chuck is also a former police officer and tactical instructor in Michigan. The cost will be $50.00 in advance and $65.00 at the door. IMAF members bring your passports and recieve a 10% discount. Modern Arnis of Ohio is located at 3840 Lacon rd. unit 4-6 Hilliard, Ohio 43026. For further information or a flyer e-mail modernarnisofohio@yahoo.com or call the Hilliard Martial Arts Center at 614-771-5599 or Guro Dan McConnell at -c- 614-446-0149.
  Another announcement: Modern Arnis of Ohio will host the FIRST ANNUAL OHIO MODERN ARNIS CAMP on April 22, 23, 24, 2005! This is a big event! Mark your calendars and watch for more details in the near future! 
Thank you,
Guro Dan McConnell
Modern Arnis of Ohio
Hilliard Martial Arts Center
614-771-5599


----------



## Mao (Sep 25, 2004)

Just a bump to remind those interested in coming to Ohio on October 30th. See above.............
Dan Mc


----------

